# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Nudo - ndarja poezi 2010

## shigjeta

*-Nudo-*

E bërë lëmsh, lidhur, detyruar- kufizuar,
nga zëri im i brendshëm shkallmuar e varur jam,
kundër vehtes luftoj për të luftuar!
Pasqyrë, pasqyra ime në mur,
jam e hollë, e lehtë apo e gjatë?
Jam e çmendur, apo e humbur në shtrëngatë?
Më trego përallën, ma trego mitin e asaj të sëmurës!
Shpirtzbehur në këtë guaskë prej terri,
udha ime për parajsë më solli deri tek ferri!
dhe nga ky ferr sytë më janë verbuar,
si qenësia ime gjithnjë e qortuar

Nga zëri që më kërkon mua, prapa hijes sime,-
vetëm për të parë më të keqen time.
Vdes për të parë ato eshtra të spikatura,
edhepse një pjesë e imja është gjithnjë në grindje,
me mua që nuk jam unë,
që e mendon më të keqen për mua;
që njeh fshehtësitë e mia, sheh të metat e mia;
që do donte zvarrisjen time në katër këmbë,
për të arritur në thelbet e mia të fundit;-
Klavikulat boshe dhe shpinën e dalë
Mezi dëgjojë atë zërin tjetër,
që flet për logjikën, kuptimin dhe zgjedhjen;-
Ti je e sëmurë ajo qan, nuk e sheh dot?..-
Unë vetëm shoh më të keqën time, më fal o ZOT!. .

----------

aderi (04-02-2014)

----------

